# Is Canada undergoing recession?



## sm9 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Fellow members,

I am trying for Canadian PR for quite some time now. My friends moved to Canada few months back and they are struggling for good jobs, though they have picked up survival jobs and got their kid admitted in a public school. I was told Canada is undergoing the biggest recession ever and consultants are the once who are minting huge money from hourly pay of candidates.

I am a HR Professional and thought of applying for HR Licence and working there but was told even after I get a licence the wait period for HR jobs in somewhere between 8-10 yrs.

Please suggest would it be the right time to move? I am desperately waiting for FSW to open in March’13.

Also, suggest is there a way we can try for PNP route?

In anticipation of help from experienced and senior community members.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

sm9 said:


> Hi Fellow members,
> 
> I am trying for Canadian PR for quite some time now. My friends moved to Canada few months back and they are struggling for good jobs, though they have picked up survival jobs and got their kid admitted in a public school. I was told Canada is undergoing the biggest recession ever and consultants are the once who are minting huge money from hourly pay of candidates.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Every person has a different experience. No because your friends haven't been able to find the job they want, doesn't mean the Country is falling apart.

Instead of torturing on obtaining the Canadian PR, try to get a company to sponsor you and your family, live the experience *yourself *and then decide what to do. FYI: Canadian employers are very generous (at least mine is), and if you are good at what you do, it wouldn't surprise me if they offer you the PR right away. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Might I suggest, there is never a 'right' time to move.

Moving countries is always going to be fraught with concerns. Housing costs, schooling, jobs, location ... the list goes on and on and all against the background of the likelihood, you have already built your lifein whatever country you plan to leave. So it is not surprising you will find yourself questioning all and everything, including your motives for moving

Financially, politically and indeed mathematically Canada is not in recession. Sure it's not exactly making waves but it is keping its head above water. What is more, it's a country full to overflowing with any amount of natural resources and it is in these areas which will see it manage this world recession better than most countries.

Obviously I can not know the problems your friends have faced. I do not know the industry they are seeking jobs in, nor do I know what areas but if the will is there on their part, there is absolutely no reason they shouldn't come through this rough patch sooner rather than later. They just need to show a little perseverance.

So in answer to your question. If you have truly made u your mind to come, then there is no good or bad rime to make the move. Just take whatever steps in your power to ensure the move is as smooth as you can make it, be that employment, housing, schooling etcv etc get those three things right and the rest will likely fall into place 

Help on this site is by its very nature limited. However, there are plenty of people on here who are more than prepared to assist in whatever way they can, so again, think of this as a resource and USE IT

Good luck whatever you decide

Mike


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Canada is a huge country and the economy varies from region to region. Central Canada--Ontario and Québec--were hit more by the global recession than Western Canada (British Columbia, Alberta and Saskatchewan) and their resource-based economies. Newfoundland's capital St John's is doing alright too.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Every person has a different experience. No because your friends haven't been able to find the job they want, doesn't mean the Country is falling apart.
> 
> ...


Now for the view of a Canadian citizen. 

Moving to Canada is not a guarantee of sucess. It has never been easy
, not now, or two hundred years ago, when my ancestors came here. 

I will point out that right across Canada, in big cities and smaller towns, there are expats from India, who have made a new and happy life in Canada. Some of them are very wealthy now, from hard work and effort. That is the secret about this huge country, it is WHAT YOU MAKE OF IT. Some fail and go home, others cannot imagine doing that. 

You are facing a up hill struggle, because of the huge amount of Immigration fraud that occurs in India. In some parts, like the Punjab, more than 70 percent of the apllications to come to Canada, are denied due to phony education documents, phony marriage papers, and just plain lying about every part of their employment history, and even their proper NAME. Because of that level of fraud, the honest applicants are forced to wait, a long time, as the Canadian Embassy staff slowly work their way through the mountain of paper. The time line for Indian applications to be approved is now about SIX years, long. 

A further problem is that Canadians are well aware of the fact that India has a huge corruption problem ,and as a result, many employers here are very reluctant to hire Immigrants from India, fearing that their education or work history, is made up. 

I m not saying that your situation is that, BUt you have to know the facts, and the process that you are facing. 

Jim B

Toronto.


----------

